# Behind the Scenes of Hosting an ATV or UTV Race



## VS_Goose

*A staggering amount of work and planning goes into hosting a race*

Hosting an ATV or UTV race is much more involved than simply hanging some banners and throwing out a few course markers. Most ATV and UTV races take weeks of planning that culminate in a week long (or longer) effort to build and mark the actual racecourse itself. Everything from safety to scoring and even spectating is taken into consideration and we thought we’d give you the inside track on what all goes into putting on a top notch ATV or UTV race.

It’s worth noting that in a cross country or GP style event, there is typically a lot more work involved than a motocross event, for example. Most motocross tracks are considered closed courses and while the layout and some of the features might change over time, the basic flow and design of the track remains in tact. Most motocross tracks also run a host of events throughout the year so there is at least some level of ongoing maintenance occurring.

Check out the article here: Behind the Scenes of Hosting an ATV or UTV Race - ATV.com


----------

